# Custom and complete fulfilment with API?



## nickrj (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi all,

I'm starting a tshirt business, but travel a lot and cannot go through the pains of having inventory and completing postage etc.

At the same time, I do not wish to use 3rd party stores or subdomains off of places like Printmojo - I want my users to to be completely blinded by the process of order and fulfilment, and for their experience to be as if I were printing, handling and posting.

For this to happen, I really need a service that has an API to develop with, but also brands the packaging to my liking.

Does such a service exist?

Cheers


----------



## srini994 (Feb 27, 2008)

Can shirtster or somone let me know the order fullfiment service with a great API. I tried PMing Shirtster, but he is out of space to recieve any new PM's
Thanks in advance


----------



## fightingsaints (Nov 26, 2007)

I wouldn't know a good API from a horrible API. However, Custom T-shirts - Design, Buy & Sell T-Shirts, Hoodies, Jerseys, and Unique Personalized Gifts at Printfection.com has an API and the ability for you to have your own brand. As far as I know you need your own domain and logo to get started.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

SuperB said:


> hello shirtster can you pm me some info about the services nickrj has requested? Much appreciated


Contact the folks at PrintFection, they have a good API that you can work with.

The reason why shirtster didn't post more was because we don't allow companies to push their own services in the forum posts.


----------

